# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area)  mp3/mp4/mp5 Hardware Solution Tips

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
mp3/mp4/mp5 Hardware Solution Tips 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27



----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abede7

شرح طريقة إسترجاع رمز القفل لجولات الجيل الثالث::Lock Code     
الحمدالله بعد عناء كبير وعناء شخصى توصلت بحمدالله الى طريقة استرجاع رمز  القفل لهواتف الجيل الثالت عن طريق برنامج رائع سوف اقوم بشرحة ووضع رابط  مباشر له  
نبتدى على بركة الله   
اسم البرنامج  
Nemesis service suite v 1.0.38.12   
نبتدى شرح البرنامج بس قبل الشرح لازم يكون التليفون متعرف على جهاز  الكمبيوتر الخاص بيك عن طرق اليو اس بى Usb بأى برنامج ويرجح برنامج نوكيا  بى سى سويت Nokia pc suite    
نبتدى على بركة الله                 
بعد ما تضغط على ريست يسعدنى انى اقول لك الف مبروك لقد تم فك رمز اللوك  كود بتاعك ورجع للضبط الاصلى لة وهو 12345 وكده تمت العملية بنجاح   
منقوووووووووول

----------

